# Another reason why Glocks are good...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Deputies Switch Pistols from .45ACP Smits to Glock .40. Check out the reasons.

http://www.theledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070105/NEWS/701050354/1004



> Polk Deputies Switch Pistols
> 
> By Eva Kis
> The Ledger
> ...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As one who carries a G23 I'm glad to read that.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Same here. I own a G35.

Most likely they were issued the 22 models.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, most law enforcement agencies go with the model 22 but I would prefer the model 35 with its longer barrel and sight radius, it makes for a more accurate gun.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Bartow is a metro-Atlanta area agency.

I'm a armorer for S&W and Glock. I carry and S&W on duty and a Glock off duty (most of the time).

They make some good points in the article, but I very much have to disagree with the notion than a Glock .40 is more accurate than a S&W .45ACP.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Not bashing here, I carry several GLOCKS on and off-duty and am the dept's armorer; that is where this question comes from:

What agency would issue entnded magazine bases? I think either the article is BS or this Sheriff is politicking for justification to the public a large expenditure. IMHO and FWIW

However, most of the other points are arguably valid.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The magazine basepads make sense to me. I bought several Arredondo basepads for my G 35 at a cost of $35 per for USPSA limited division. Buying in bulk would probably enable the Sheriff's Office to get a better price. These basepads enable me to put 18 or 19 rounds in the .40 caliber gun. If I were an LEO, I wouldnt mind at all having the extra rounds.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

> *Along with a new, more secure holster, the Glock has a flashlight attachment on its barrel. *


That must be an new option...i didn't know that i could have a Flashlight attached to my barrel. :smt170

[rant_on] I don't know why so many people need confirmation from some kind of LE Agency that a gun is good. Truth is most of the current production guns are plenty reliable. Whenever i buy a gun, i buy it because it fits my needs, wants & my hands. Not because some LE Agency has it. [rant_off]


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Bartow is a metro-Atlanta area agency.
> 
> I'm a armorer for S&W and Glock. I carry and S&W on duty and a Glock off duty (most of the time).
> 
> They make some good points in the article, but I very much have to disagree with the notion than a Glock .40 is more accurate than a S&W .45ACP.


I'd have to concur with your disagreement. Smiths are great. I had a 4513 tactical that would out-shoot any 1911 I put it up against. I'm a believer.

Having said that, nothing wrong with the Glocks, either.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

I have two cents here, and I am going to toss them in.

I would say the Glock 22 IS more accurate than the Smith 4506...FOR THE AVERAGE OFFICER.

The Big Smith DOES require more of a commitment in time, and training to "make it sing". The Glock is a natural for a wider spectrum of people.

That being said...the difference in true "gun accuracy" is negated by the fact that darned few people can actually shoot as well or better than their gun is capable of BEING SHOT.

I prefer Glock....but I own a Smith 4506, and it is a damned fine pistol, and I'd never feel undergunned carrying it.


----------

